# Possible setup



## Rythen (Oct 31, 2007)

So I have a new 20G (high) tank, and am thinking of putting some female bettas in it. I hear 5 minimum for them.
Would anything else be okay in there with them?

Also, all the female bettas around here are sold in separate cups like the males are, will that cause any problems?


----------



## Plakat_bettas (Jul 5, 2010)

Nope it shouldnt, BUT you will see some aggression to start as they sort out hiarchy ect... GIVE them lots of hiding. Watch closly for the first day or so and if anyones getting overly picked on take them out.... YES you can have other fish in there too... I dont know what you like so I wont suggest any


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

Here's our personal experience: At one time we had five female bettas in a 29 gallon tropical community tank. They didn't ever fight among themselves that we saw, and there were no later signs of it either, like ripped fins. 
They were kept with platies, mollies, swordtails, harlequin rasboras, dojo loaches, three different dwarf gouramis, female guppies, and sparkling gouramis.


----------



## Rythen (Oct 31, 2007)

I've only kept males so far, will they be okay with nippier fish like Tetras and Barbs?Also, I probably won't keep them (babies everywhere), but would a male guppy cause an issue?

Trying to cover most of my bases here until I decide on something... I'm really only familiar with the loud 'no's in what can go with a boy.

(and I'm not quite sure myself what else I'd like to get in there xD
Knowing me I'll wind up with some livebearers, though...)


----------



## Plakat_bettas (Jul 5, 2010)

I have kept a sorority tank with guppies (which are actually not tropical fish same with MOST tetras) Mollies (which like salt) tetras, dwarf frogs dogo loaches bala sharks rainbowsharks ect.... The Bettas did fine...


----------

